

Ask HN: Why can't I click on dead links anymore? - cfontes

Was it always like that? because I can remember being able to click on them.
======
pg
It's been like this for several years. It's possible your account is old
enough that your memory is correct.

I did it to discourage spammers. I wanted to make sure they got zero clicks
from their posts.

~~~
pizza
Would it make sense for high-karma users to be able to endorse dead links?

~~~
pg
Yeah, that might be a good idea.

